# Petty Officer First Class Howard Dyke R.I.P



## Teager (9 Feb 2015)

http://www.northumberlandtoday.com/2015/02/08/canadian-forces-member-had-connections-to-cobourg



> Petty Officer First Class Howard Dyke, who was 47, died while scuba diving near Varadero, Cuba.
> 
> Dyke was on leave while serving as the Embassy Detachment Commander in Kabul, at the Canadian Embassy.
> 
> ...


 More at link.


----------



## cupper (9 Feb 2015)

That sucks.

Rest in Peace PO.


----------



## medicineman (9 Feb 2015)

RIP Howie.


----------

